# "The (monthly) Photo Challenge" cutting room floor



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all, this theme thread is intended for you to share photos that you took for each month "Photo Challenge" contest, yet didn't make your cut to be submitted. 

If you're like me, I tend to take pictures intended for the monthly theme throughout the month, and closer to the end of the month, select the one I like best and submit accordingly.

This theme is intended for you to share those pictures that you rejected, but would still like people to see and comment on. However, I would like to leave a couple of guidelines to follow.....I'm not a mod so they won't be enforced by me, but hopefully you'll understand and be good forum members.

1 *Don't post any pictures that would* reveal or "give away" your actual submitted picture before voting for that current month's "Photo Challange" has been completed.

2 *Don't post pictures for the current monthly challenge if* you have already submitted your best effort for the month's current theme. Wait until all voting has been completed for that such theme.

3 Be sure to include the theme in your post pertaining to the pictures posted so we can comment accordingly on your pictures and your effort.

4 Try to include a picture of your setup if you put something together just for the shot. ( <----this is more of a suggestion ), and also include your settings :ie, shutter, ISO, F/#, flash, EV +/-,etc.... ( <-----this is also more of a suggestion as well )

5 Have fun sharing, and try to give good critique. Most of us are looking to hone our skills, and would enjoy constructive input from experienced photographers roaming TPF.

6 *Obey rules 1 and 2*. <------This is not a suggestion, it's important


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 8, 2008)

Um... I think these are supposed to be rejects from photos taken specifically for the TPF Monthly Photo Challenge


----------



## Double H (Apr 8, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> Um... I think these are supposed to be rejects from photos taken specifically for the TPF Monthly Photo Challenge



Err, oops. (*makes note to not post during tini time)

Mods, feel free to remove.


----------



## Arch (Apr 8, 2008)

Double H said:


> Err, oops. (*makes note to not post during &#8217;tini time)
> 
> Mods, feel free to remove.



Done 



Just to amplify this point, as if you choose to post in this thread it is VERY important.....

DO NOT post ANY images for the *current* month's "Photo Challange" untill it is totally *completed.*

Doing so *WILL* get you disqualified!!!!

ok, as you were.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 8, 2008)

Any reason why (once the voting is complete) we couldn't also include the photo we submitted? Might be nice to get feedback on that too... see what people did and didn't like about it.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 9, 2008)

These were my rejects for the Feb '08 Red,Green,Blue Challenge...
















And this is the photo I submitted...


----------



## Battou (Apr 9, 2008)

Personally rejected from Oct '07 Photo Challenge - "Window"







I thought window reflections was going be a common theme so I withdrew completely, I ended up to have been mistaken.


----------



## Battou (Apr 9, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> Any reason why (once the voting is complete) we couldn't also include the photo we submitted? Might be nice to get feedback on that too... see what people did and didn't like about it.



Anonimity is maintained during the polling to keep votes unbias and fair.


along with other reasons I assume.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 9, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> Any reason why (once the voting is complete) we couldn't also include the photo we submitted? Might be nice to get feedback on that too... see what people did and didn't like about it.




Once *ALL* voting is *DONE* it should be just fine to post your actual submitted photo......I think the Mods would be cool with that.....provided the voting is closed for that month.:thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 9, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> These were my rejects for the Feb '08 Red,Green,Blue Challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like these, they're all pretty cool....the one with what looks to be spilled ink is pretty cool, but I can see why you submitted the last one.  Filling the frame with the colors really sets it off as abstract.  Did you shoot that at a high ISO or long shutter?

On your first one, I think a polarizer and a greater DOF would have really helped that picture a lot a could have drawn some votes I think


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> Personally rejected from Oct '07 Photo Challenge - "Window"
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/scan0018800.jpg
> 
> I thought window reflections was going be a common theme so I withdrew completely, I ended up to have been mistaken.




It's a very cool idea...it almost looks like multiple exposures.  It does seem to be awful grainy to me, and somewhat overexposed.  I do like what you were going for though...:thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Apr 9, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> It's a very cool idea...it almost looks like multiple exposures.  It does seem to be awful grainy to me, and somewhat overexposed.  I do like what you were going for though...:thumbup:


Thanks

It's a scanned print, most of my prints look overexposed....perhaps I should scan the neg at some point.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 10, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> I like these, they're all pretty cool....the one with what looks to be spilled ink is pretty cool, but I can see why you submitted the last one. Filling the frame with the colors really sets it off as abstract. Did you shoot that at a high ISO or long shutter?
> 
> On your first one, I think a polarizer and a greater DOF would have really helped that picture a lot a could have drawn some votes I think


 

Thanks! #3 is actually food coloring. #4 was shot at ISO 200 and 1/125 ss. #1 & #2 I took at the state fair and I wussed out and took my tiny Casio p&s.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 10, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> Thanks! #3 is actually food coloring. #4 was shot at ISO 200 and 1/125 ss. #1 & #2 I took at the state fair and I wussed out and took my tiny Casio p&s.



Don't you hate when you do that?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 10, 2008)

I spend the day taking these photos, and intended to to try to get smoe more later in the month, but got too busy.....here are my rejects.....

1.  I love this one, but felt like a sepia helped it fall into the simplistic arena







2. strait on from the one above






3. from inside the cabin pictured below







4.  by the time I made it to here the sun was high, and provided for some harsh lighting






As you can see I had a general theme going here, I actually drew a couple vote this month with my actual submittal so I'm pleased with that.  It's my third contest to participate in, and first time receiving votes.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 14, 2008)

This was my reject for the March '08 Simplicity Challenge...

I originally took this with the challenge in mind, but somehow failed to notice the huge blue/green blob in the background.




This is the photo I submitted...






From the Simplicity Challenge thread...


neptune000 said:


> From the ever wise and all knowing Wikipedia!
> 
> *In photography, the technique of simplicity is used to achieve the effect of singling out an item or items from their surrounding.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 14, 2008)

TL:  I like #2 the best!  The fence debris in #1 makes it feel cluttered and less _simple_ to me.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 14, 2008)

I never read that definition of simplicity in relation to photography, while it does make sense, the "simplicity" I was going for was more of a representation of simpleness as opposed to a simple picture.  Maybe I misunderstood the challenge, or maybe just my "rank amateurness" was given away.  I tend to believe that life was much more simple back in the day people built and lived in those cabins.  A hard life, but pretty simple none the less.  Either way, I got two votes this month so I'm happy.  First time getting a vote at all, so I'm encouraged to keep trying.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 14, 2008)

TL: I totally get what u were going for... simplicity of lifestyle... i just threw that little blurb in there from wikipedia for reference. Personally I enjoy the wide range of interpretation... if everyone interpreted things the same that would get boring quick! And I agree that the sepia gives ur shot a more rustic feeling. This is my 2nd challenge and the 2nd time i got a vote, just 1 both times, but I'm thrilled with that! Maybe one day I'll actually win one?!?


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

I only took one shot for this one (thus I did not post it in here but in General Gallery) 

I think I over complicated it, Simplisity in display of simplisity of photographic devices.

and then to top it off I had a DOF failure with my Digital Point and shoot resulting in OOF section at the top of the camera.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119311


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 15, 2008)

hahah i didnt really have any "rejects" for last months challenge
pretty much i was out and i took a picture that i liked, then went on TPF, saw the challenge, and thought it went with it =P
here's mine, #63





by the by, whoever voted for me i love you =D

in retrospect, this could also have been one, i took it after my submission though


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 18, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> Once *ALL* voting is *DONE* it should be just fine to post your actual submitted photo......I think the Mods would be cool with that.....provided the voting is closed for that month.:thumbup:



Ya, it's alright to post a photo you submitted once the voting has ended. 

Like TL already said at the beginning. Try to avoid posting something that would give away your submission. And to go one step further I'd ask that you try to post anything that didn't make the cut for a current challenge only after that challenge has concluded. 

Anyway great thread TL.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (May 11, 2008)

Okay, I only had one album that I attempted to do.  I love the blues, try to play the blues, so my submittal was...

"When a Guitar Plays the Blues"

I had hoped to do a couple others, but I just couldn't come up with any ideas that I liked better.  So........

1.  Here is a shot of my setup......






My exif info

Compressed RAW (12-bit)
Lens: 17-50mm F/2.8 G
Focal Length: 27mm
30 sec - F/16
Sensitivity: ISO 400
White Balance: Auto
AF Mode: Manual
Flash Sync Mode: Rear Curtain
Flash Mode: Built-in, Commander, i-TTL-BL
Auto Flash Comp: -1.3 EV

I used a long shutter to catch my fluorescent fishing line that "lights up" under a black light, then a rear shutter sync for my flash to get the guitar, with my sb-600 as a slave with white paper as diffusers.   The fishing line was tied to a chandelier above, so on my submitted photo I moved the chandelier during the long shutter.



2.  Here's one of my rejects.....






3.  Then my final submittal






Anyway, this is the most effort I put into one picture so needless to say I was disappointed to only get two votes, but aren't we all.


----------



## Dioboleque (May 17, 2008)

I went with what was considered the way too obvious Pink Floyd, but oh well...





My reject was an attempt at Alanis's Jagged Little Pill...





and an edited version just for fun...


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (May 19, 2008)

the pill looks like a peep....lol.  I was trying so hard to think of a way to do either "the wall" or "dark side of the moon" just because of pink floyds "artisticness"

would have loved to have been in china


----------



## Battou (May 19, 2008)

I did not even enter last month, I have too broad a taste in music to select a fav album, but even if I tried to improvise and go with my most reasent purchase I would have been a little hard pressed to think of something for "Bat out of Hell 3" so I just said to hell with the whole shootin match.


----------



## Dioboleque (May 19, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> the pill looks like a peep....lol.


 
ha!  In all honesty I had taken the wall photo right before the challenge was annouced for the Music assignment, so I just went with it, mostly cause I couldn't think of anything else. And the pill/peep is a Benadryl I took a butter knife to.



Battou said:


> I would have been a little hard pressed to think of something for "Bat out of Hell 3" so I just said to hell with the whole shootin match.


 
Bat out of Hell is probably the first favorite album I ever had... well, I didn't actually have it, it was my dad's record, but there was no way I was comin up with somethin for that!


----------



## Battou (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to ressurect this one....

Well, this was intended for the challenge for December of '08. But I framed it poorly, standing in the middle of the road I was in a bit of a hurry and trimmed their bushes as well as a crooked horizon.
Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF, ASA 800 (uncropped full frame)





Reshoot (below), missed the deadline

Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF, ASA 800


----------

